# New Member from the Indian River



## MSAdmin (Jan 29, 2016)

Welcome to the community! We're glad to have you join us!


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome Seas!


----------



## On Island Time (Sep 25, 2012)

From one IRC resident to another...Welcome!


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks for the warm welcome! Update: Purchased a Hewes Tailfisher back in February and have been adding some things here and there. Will post some pics in the owner gallery.


----------

